# Mortgage Buster Tomatoes Anyone?



## bjcotton (Aug 29, 2006)

I tasted my first one today. Excellent! They are pink versus a gold, red, or orange tomato and very low acid. They are as large [some are larger] than the Beef Steak tomatoes right next to them. I have Sun Gold Cherry, Sweet 100 Cherry, Roma, Beef Steak and Mortgage Buster all in one garden. It looks like a jungle and if you're not careful, something will reach out and grab you.  . Back to the Mortgage Busters, they are as I said, large, low acid and very meaty; also, fairly prolific, and tasty.

Anyone else grown/eaten these tomatoes?


----------



## Walt Bulander (Aug 31, 2006)

*Moftgage Lifter tomatoes*

Hi BJ,

I think you mean Mortgage Lifter tomatoes.

I found a story about them while surfing the web a few years ago.

http://www.loe.org/shows/segments.htm?programID=05-P13-00038&segmentID=8

I have grown them for the last two years. They are some of my best tomatoes. (We had two for supper stuffed with good italian tuna, kalamata olives, scallions, capers, chopped sweet pickles, and bread crumbs - a Jacques Pepin fast food recipe. Wonderful!!)

I also grow Santa grape tomatoes, which I grow on a trellis. Unfortunately, this year I had the bright idea of growing pole beans on the same trellis. I now have my own jungle


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 31, 2006)

I have heard them called by both names Walt.  Also found Googled them by both names, but yeah, those are the ones I'm talking about.  One of the ones I picked today weighed 13.4 oz and the other three were about 9 oz.  Sure are good and meaty.  If I can figure out how to post a picture, I'll post it.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v499/bjcotton/MortgageBuster-1.jpg


----------



## KeyLimePaige (Aug 31, 2006)

Walt Bulander said:
			
		

> Hi BJ,
> 
> I think you mean Mortgage Lifter tomatoes.
> 
> ...



The stuffed tomatoes sound amazing...and Jacques Pepin is one of my favorite chefs so I think I'll have to try it.


----------



## dallas44432 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello, I have eaten Mortgage Buster tomatoes only once when 1 was given to me to save and plant the seeds,  really liked the uniqueness....small seeds, meaty.....anyway its been several years and when i got the seeds out today they seem not so good.  I'm trying to get them to sproute at this time.  Would love to find a source for these seeds if there are any out there to be had.  Gonna try gardening this year and had my heart set on these tomatoes....Please send me some seeds.....Dallas


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 12, 2008)

This is just a downright cruel thread ... do you know it is SNOWING here in Green Bay?  Snowing!  And you're eating home grown tomatoes?  NOT FAIR!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2008)

I grew them last year and they weren't very pink .....

I'll be getting my plants in about 2 weeks and am excited!!!!


----------



## dallas44432 (Apr 14, 2008)

hello all,  Jenneyema,  tell me you have a lead for the mortgage buster tomatoes i crave.....dallas


----------



## dallas44432 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello all......... Jennyema, tell me you have a lead for the mortgage buster tomatoes I crave.....dallas


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 14, 2008)

Try Baker Creek Heirloom seeds.

I have 13 varieties of heirloom tomatoes growing in my sunroom right now, but Mortgage lifter wasn't one of them.

Maybe next year.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 14, 2008)

They were right there as little plants at my garden store, sorry ...

I kill seedlings


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 14, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> This is just a downright cruel thread ... do you know it is SNOWING here in Green Bay?  Snowing!  And you're eating home grown tomatoes?  NOT FAIR!



Hey, Andrea - someone dug up a two-year-old thread. No garden tomatoes yet 

Dallas, check your local garden centers. I bought some Mortgage Lifter plants last year - loved them.


----------

